
Hail the hackers  - jmorin007
http://www.theage.com.au/news/technology/hail-the-hackers/2008/03/15/1205472146734.html
======
bootload
For an Aus publication they forgot/left out, _"The Bank"_ ~
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0241223/> where a programmer "mathematically
predict stock market movements" ~
<http://www.michaeldvd.com.au/Reviews/Reviews.asp?ID=1172>

------
adduc
'Saved' (or whatever the term) for the ability to view the article all on one
page. That and a decent list of tech-related movies.

